# Wasserpest blüht



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Freunde des nassen Elements!

Meine __ Wasserpest blüht!!! Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass die Blüten auch haben kann! Zuerst dachte ich, hey, was ist denn da los, die "Luftwurzeln" der Wasserpest richten sich nach oben?? Oder verliert sie jetzt gar die Blätter an der Spitze und ist das der Stengel? Aber beim näheren Hinsehen hab ich dann bemerkt, dass am Ende dieses Fadens eine wunzig kleine lila Blüte ist. Sieht sehr hübsch aus, fast wie eine Orchidee. Leider kann ich grad kein Foto herzeigen, weil ich im Büro bin, aber ich werd am Abend eines reinstellen.
Vielleicht ist das für die meisten von euch eh ein alter Hut, aber ich war total entzückt 
Also dann, bis abends!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

Hi Danny, 


> wunzig kleine *lila *Blüte


Ist  ja super, aber lila Blüte? ich denke, Wasserpest blüht weiß?
Da bin ich aber echt aufs Foto gespannt! 
Blühen tut meine nicht, schade!


----------



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

so, hier nun die versprochenen Bilder. 
Andrea: nunja, so lila-weiß halt, ziemlich helles lila. schaut von weitem eh so aus wie weiß 

ich hoff, man kanns einigermaßen erkennen. habs auf dem Übersichtsbild (erstes) eingeringelt.
Die Blüten sind so ca. 3mm groß


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

Hi,

die Blüten würden wenn sie groß genug wären ganz ähnlich aussehen wie die von anderen Hydrocharitaceen (__ Krebsschere, Froschbiß)

MfG Frank


----------



## rut49 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

Hallo Dany,
wusste gar nicht , dass Wasserpest blüht, da hast du wohl Glück gehabt!
Bei mir wächst die "Pest" leider gar nicht.
LG Regina


----------



## boesihexi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

tolle fotos dany! ich wusste auch nicht, dass wasserpest blühen kann udn finde die blüte sehr hübsch


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

guten Morgen Dany,

schön deine Wasserpest!!!! Das hatte ich auch noch nie!
:gratuliere


----------



## danyvet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

Das freut mich aber, dass ich euch da keinen so alten Hut gezeigt hab 
Die Blüten sind wirklich sehr hübsch, aber nur von der Nähe, sonst sieht man sie ja kaum. Wie gesagt, ich dachte eigentlich, dass die WP entweder kopfüber wächst, oder an den oberen 10cm die Blätter verloren hat, weil ich nur den Stiel von der Blüte sah


----------



## danyvet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

ähm, Frank, ich glaub, da muss ich dir jetzt widersprechen. Meine Blüte von der WP sieht eher aus wie so ein Lippenblütler. Die Blüte der KS oder __ Froschbiss sieht ja ganz anders aus, eher wie die Blüte einer Erdbeere, wenn ich das jetzt mal so laienhaft beschreiben würde. 
Ich meine, ich weiß schon, dass die WP zur selben Familie gehört, aber die Blüten sehen für mich gaaaaanz anders aus


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

Hi Dany,
total orginell, diese WP Blüten, mit soooo einem langen Stengel. Da bringt Dein Teich ja super Sachen hervor,gell.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

Hi Dany,
schau mal, meine WP blüht auch, die Stengel hatte ich schon seit 2 Wochen
aber die Blüten sind erst seit gestern da, ganz winzige Dinger.
Von der Farbe her sind sie eher weiß, gar nicht so einfach eine vernünftige Aufnahme
von der Blüte zu machen.
LG Markus


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

Hi

dass die Wasserpest blüht, ist gar nicht so selten. Es erkennen aber die wenigsten.
Ich dachte auch erst,da schwimmen irgendwelche Blütenblätter auf dem Teich rum.

Seit ich die Miniteiche habe, kann ich sowas viel besser beobachten.
So z.b. hab ich am SO die Blüten des Wassernabels entdeckt. Die wären mir im großen Teich auch "durchgegangen"


----------



## danyvet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

@Markus: deine WP schaut aber auch von den Blättern her etwas anders aus als meine, die Blätter von deiner scheinen länger zu sein. Ich hab die Fotos mit meinem Makro gemacht, aber ohne Stativ (musste mich ja übers Wasser lehnen) und hab auch 3 Anläufe gebraucht, damit das von der Nähe halbwegs scharf wird 

@Eugen: __ Wassernabel....hab ich auch noch nicht gekannt. Sieht ein bissl aus wie eines meiner Unkräuter, die meinen Garten schön langsam in Beschlag nehmen (weiß jetzt nicht, wie das heißt, hat im Frühjahr so leuchtend gelbe Blüten, wie Dotterblume, nur kleiner)


----------



## elkop (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wasserpest blüht*

 angeregt durch diesen faden habe ich heute ein bissl genauer geschaut und, siehe da, ich habe an meiner wasserpest ebenfalls so lange dünne stängel entdeckt, allerdings sind die knospen noch nicht ganz oben. mein teichlein macht mir heuer wieder viel freude!!


----------

